# Even smaller skinner



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2014)

so Scott @NYWoodturner made me mad so I amde a smaller skinner. Lol. Drilled a bunch of little holes. Cut a piece of an old bandsaw blade and now I'm the man. Well maybe not but i am fixing to make me a knife sooner or later and possibly the later Thanks for the diw @shadetree_1 
Ah man this thing is ugly

Reactions: Funny 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 18, 2014)

You better stick with women's beauty products, Tony.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

Tony you have a huge hand and knife. Or a tiny foot. Just opposite of us hobbit-leprechauns.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 18, 2014)

Tony - Your hamster photo bombed you and snuck his foot in that pic  
Nice knife. Try putting the steel in the middle of the wood and adding a cupla pins and then drop the point a little bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 18, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tony - Your hamster photo bombed you and snuck his foot in that pic
> Nice knife. Try putting the steel in the middle of the wood and adding a cupla pins and then drop the point a little bit


For real I have been looking at getting some supplies and talked to a couple guys lately about knives. Pretty sure I have a piece of wood or two around and want to do something besides turning. Did I say that out loud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 18, 2014)

I believe the correct term for this one would be a shank  You better sleep with one eye open @SENC

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2014)

I expect a man in Capri pants to carry a little knife like that...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

